# Hell Help!



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys!

As always I like to draw inspiration from the fountain of creativity flowing at this site...

I am doing a Hell theme at my party this year:
http://rockshalloweenparty2010.webs.com/

and I need a few ideas. 

The hall has a stage with a big white backdrop. Now there will be a DJ and a few props on stage but I was wondering if anyone ever heard of a way to like "project" flames on that back wall. It needs something to occupy that void so to speak. I'm trying to really push a fire motif for obvious reasons.

Also I'd like to put something eye catching out front, a gates of hell prop would be ideal, but nothing comes to mind. I will link you to a google street view of the hall for inspiration:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2863+orthodox+st+19137&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=2863+Orthodox+St,+Philadelphia,+Pennsylvania+19137&gl=us&ei=2Mu1TPajMoaBlAegiansBQ&ved=0CBMQ8gEwAA&ll=39.994942,-75.070717&spn=0.012313,0.01929&z=16&layer=c&cbll=39.996519,-75.072785&panoid=LSDuYIl4taBUk3Fhrob05w&cbp=12,75.02,,0,5.11

isn't technology amazing? haha

I did this a few years ago for a carnival theme:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrock12079-albums-07-party-picture17226-entrance.jpg

but I am stumped this year.

Thanks so much for all your help!

P.S. Not sure whether to post it on the party thread or the prop thread so this may move around.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I would make some 5' - 6' tall Devil hand coming up out of the sidewalk ( see rough drawling )
Make the cracked sidewalk out of the pink foam painted, some red & yellow lights, fog & some screaming sould sound effects. Hope it helps. Good Luck


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Someone else on here may have a more techy way to project the flames but other options .. why cant you make your own large flame pot like they have in the halloween stores









If you were to get a large amont of orange and red material, a light and one of those fans that tilts all the way facing up to blow the sheets in random fashion. My neighbor when i was growing up did something similar to this. He had the fan in a large box and had metal crossed at the top to hold the material. He also had 2 lights one red, one orange on either side shining up but attached to the sides of the box so it made it look like he had 2 really big fires on either side of his garage. This was for some hot sauce party they used to have. 

I really like BooBoo's idea of the Devil Hands!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,

I have an mpeg of some flames I am going to use to project at the back of my garage/underworld. If you have a projector I will gladly try and e-mail you. Unfortunately I do not know the file size. It can be looped. There is a small pause as the loop starts over. Send me a PM if you'd like me to try and send it to you.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

A couple of ideas spring to mind....

Use the entrance as is, but light up with red lighting, and make a couple of boxes with faux flames either side, with dramatic music/sound!!

Or...

Go with a similar idea to your clown, but use a traditional devil's head, with horns, etc. again with faux flames either side, with dramatic music/sound!!

If you have scareactors around, dress them as demons, use them to herd people into the depths!

This might be good for projecting up the side of the building:

http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Fire_Fox_Simulated_Flames_Effect_Projector_p/fire fox.htm

HTH

Ian


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

simple - use a video flame backdrop! http://www.vidscenes.com/index.php/shop/halloween/fiery-cavern-backdrop-50/
or
http://hallowindow.com/products?downloadable=1 (scroll down to see fire, or fire with text)


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey MRock--I'm still working on our Hell-themed party too! I think there is one more of us, also. 

I love your projected fire idea! We're doing red metallic fringe curtains on the walls, for a sort of lounge-y Hell (The Seven Deadly Sins Lounge). Shorter fringe on the ceiling. Red balloons on the floor. Possibly some red lava lamps, and furry red pillows. I would LOVE to get some red string curtains, but they may be out of my price range! A friend suggested having a confession booth, so I'm working on that.

Found a great tutorial on Halloween Forum from last year, for flaming coals, which I might try. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/86951-glowing-hot-coals.html
I'm stumped on the centerpiece for the food table, and up for any other inspiration!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I would stick a devil head right in the middle of the table. If the funds are still there, buy a foam head and a devil mask. Paint th foam head black to syou don't have noticeable white spots.

Halloween Asylum has a few great devil masks.

My favorites are; Uzzath, Cain, and Datary. Big Horns has HUGE horns and this would make a dramatic Centrepiece.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/alien-demon-devil-halloween-masks.aspx

You could also consider the simulated flames cauldrons.


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent ideas

Kitchenette, the Lounge Hell is really clever. 

The hall we use has big round tables so i think it's gonna be pentagrams on the tablecloth with some pvc flicker/ fake pillar candles in the middle. Sort of like an altar. We may spray some blood and chicken feathers as well.

BooBoo, the devil hands idea is awesome, however I have no idea how I would make that haha

I think I have a demon for out front complete with drywall stilts to usher everyone in. I was gonna give him some names of people and have him say some "bad" stuff they did, harmless stuff of course...


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Ah--pentagrams--nice!! Didn't even think of that!
That Big Horns Devil mask is wicked!

Last night I made the sign for the Confession booth. It is a shadowbox, out of cardboard, painted gold, with red cellophane behind the letters I carved out. I'm putting blinking Christmas lights behind it, and crossing my fingers!









Mrock, what are you serving? I'm leaning toward Forbidden Appletinis, Bloody Marys, and flaming drinks, along with spicy / forbidden food.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Not anything big, but we had a hell hole a few years back. It might be a nice addition even though it wasn't spectacular.
day shot:









sign:









night shot:


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh wow--that's impressive!!


----------

